# YJ MGC - Full Review!



## RedJack22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey everybody! 

If you'd like to watch a review on the YJ MGC, consider checking out our review on the SpeedCubeShop YouTube channel! We hope you enjoy it immensely! Let us know what you think!






Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> If you'd like to watch a review on the YJ MGC, consider checking out our review on the SpeedCubeShop YouTube channel! We hope you enjoy it immensely! Let us know what you think!
> 
> ...


Really great job on the video. I just watched the video last night and it was really nice to watch, and now I really want to try a MGC. Well done on the video again and keep it up.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jun 27, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Really great job on the video. I just watched the video last night and it was really nice to watch, and now I really want to try a MGC. Well done on the video again and keep it up.


Thanks so much @cubeshepherd! I'm glad you enjoyed it! I hope you can try the MGC soon; I'm a big fan!


----------

